

How much of your codebase is only understood by one person? - DanWaterworth
http://gist.io/3302111

======
phaemon
What an optimistic question!

Try: "How much of your codebase isn't understood by any people at all?" :)

------
vhf
To me it all depends on the size of the codebase / the complexity of the
project. Not the complexity of the code.

The bus factor is not a question of so complex code that only N people
understand it.

To add to the discussion, do you people think that programming has enough
"meta" tools ? (I don't know how to put it.) I mean, we have stuff like
javadoc by example, which can help documenting (implies generally
understanding) a codebase. But could we think of a _really_ good way/tool to
help understand a codebase, be its code simple or complex ?

------
x5315
When we accept complexity while striving for simplicity, we end up with actual
features.

~~~
DanWaterworth
And a diminished ability to add features in the future.

